# Penis plug! Help! (pic)



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh dear. Oliver is very sick, and he can't clean himself, so I was wiping him down with a Q-Tip... And I thought to check for a penis plug.


I found one. Poor guy, I should have checked sooner. He has a habit of not cleaning his tail, so it seems that he forgot to clean "down there" as well.

The plug I found was so massive, you couldn't see any of his winky. It was red around the opening in the shaft too.. How do I get it off?! This thing is gigantic! I feel like such an irresponsible owner.

Some pictures for reference.















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

Never mind.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Come off on its own, did it?


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

No I think he passed away


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry!


----------

